# Wie steuere ich die LED's am besten an? (LEQ-Quader 8x8x8)



## Der Maniac (26. Juni 2010)

Hallo Leute!

Ich suche momentan ein passendes IC für mein vorhaben 

undzwar bin ich dabei mit nem Kumpel (x_Overclock) einen LED Quader zu bauen mit 8x8x8 LED's. Das ganze wird über 3 Velleman K8055USB Platinen gesteuert die jeweils 8 ausgänge haben.

Jetzt suche ich ein AND-IC welches nach möglichkeit 3 Eingänge zu einem Ausgang macht!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 also alle 3 Eingänge 1 = Ausgang 1, versteht ihr?^^ 
Oder muss ich das über ein IC so in etwa machen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was für IC's brauch ich da?

mfg, maniac 

€dit: Ich kanndas ganze durchtestetn mit ProfiLab Expert 4.0 
€dit 2: wie kann ich denn die Velleman-Karte in Digilab verwenden?


----------



## euMelBeumel (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche IC's? (LED Quader)*

Zu den Edits: keine Ahnung 

der IC hier hat 3x AND-Gatter mit 3 Eingängen, dürfte so mit das Passendste für dich sein: 74HC 11 Integrierte Schaltungen 74HCxxx DIL - reichelt elektronik - Der Techniksortimenter - OnlineShop für Elektronik, Netbooks, PC-Komponenten, Kabel, Bauteile, Software & Bücher - ISO 9001:2000 Zertifiziert

Hoffe das hilft^^ Pin-Belegung steht im Datenblatt


----------



## Der Maniac (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche IC's? (LED Quader)*

Perfekt, das hab ich gesucht  Jetzt muss nurnoch das DigiLab mitspielen 

 512 LED's ansteuern wird schwierig o.O

Kennt da wer noch andere Bastelplatinen? weil 3 Stück davon kosten doch ganz gut was...

Edit: habe welche gefunden, aus der "Adruino"-Serie...

Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage, wie realisiere ich die Ansteuerung der LED's, mit den oben geposteten IC's wird das schwierig, ich bräuchte 171 Stück o.O und die muss ich dann noch alle verbauen *HUST*

Ich hab in ein paar Videos was von "Multiplexing" gehört, was is das, was macht das? Google hilft mir grad nicht viel...

Wäre schön wenn jemand noch andere Ansteuerungsmöglichkeiten kennt


----------



## euMelBeumel (27. Juni 2010)

Multiplexing ist grob gesagt das gleichzeitige oder zeitlich verschachtelte Übertragen von Signalen, wobei die Signale so übertragen werden, dass sie sich nicht gegenseitig beeinflussen. Hab ich mal in Digitaltechnik aufgeschnappt  Wie das aber hier großartig angewendet werden kann - kA, soviel verstehe ich von der Materie auch nicht^^ Bei der Ansteuerung von Displays wirds auch verwendet, deshalb sicher.

Wie soll sich denn der Würfel allgemein verhalten? So wie man das aus Videos kennt, dass er mal alle Reihen/Zeilen oder Diagonal durchleuchtet? Welche LEDs möchtest du denn verwenden? 512 Stück könnten mal ganz schnell die 150€ Marke sprengen je nach Farbe.

Mit dem Ansteuern bin ich überfragt, naja und das verbauen wird sowieso ne schöne Arbeit


----------



## Der Maniac (27. Juni 2010)

Geld ist nicht das Problem...^^ Wir werden wohl klare grüne oder klare weiße LED's verwenden, eher weiß. Es soll jede LED *einzeln* ansteuerbar sein, und genau da liegt der knackpunkt... ich könnte das machen, braäuchte allerdings 171 ICs dafür... Entwerfe dafür erstmal nen Platinenlayout :p


----------



## euMelBeumel (27. Juni 2010)

Ja jede einzeln - logisch, aber du willst doch sicher auch Formen darstellen können oder so?!? Weiße LEDs sind ja auch nicht sonderlich günstig, aber wenn Geld egal ist, dann ists ja i.O.^^ Du könntest halt alles auf quadratischen Platinen verstauen, die dann noch übereinander lagern und die LEDs dann per Flachbandkabel erreichen oder so, die Platinen dann z.B. im Boden verstecken, die ICs sind halt recht groß, dass ist das Problem. Mit geätzten Platinen und dem hier wirst du effizienter arbeiten können. Die softwaremäßige Ansteuerung hast du drauf?


----------



## Dr.-Ing. Ivo Robotnik (27. Juni 2010)

Nimm doch einfach einen CPLD oder einen FPGA.

Oder du machst die Ansteuerung über einen Microcontroller.


----------



## Der Maniac (27. Juni 2010)

Die Ansteuerung wird über einen Microcontroler stattfinden... Undzwar den hier:

Arduino - ArduinoBoardMega

hat ganz einfach den Vorteil das ich nur eine Platine benötige und nicht 3...^^

Mittlerweile habe ich auch rausgefunden wie das "Multiplexing" funktionieren soll, undzwar:

Ich habe 8 Ebenen übereinander mit jeweils 64 LED's (Es werden jetzt doch Orange... ob SMD oder normal is noch nich raus) Die LED's die in den Ebenen übereinander liegen (bei X,Y,Z also 1,1,1; 1,1,2; 1,1,3, usw.) werden alle an ein Kabel angeschlossen und nur die Ebene welche leuchten soll bekommt auchnoch die Masse geschaltet! Das passiert dann im Nanosekundenbereich, so dass das Menschliche Auge das nicht mitbekommt und es aussieht als ob alle gleichzeitig leuchten...

Soweit die Theorie, ob die Praxis funktioniert ist was anderes...^^
(Muss ich dann pro Ebene nochmal n paar IC's für die Masseschaltung machen? :/ )


----------



## Dr.-Ing. Ivo Robotnik (27. Juni 2010)

Der Maniac schrieb:


> Die Ansteuerung wird über einen Microcontroler stattfinden... Undzwar den hier:
> 
> Arduino - ArduinoBoardMega
> 
> ...


Oder du nimmst FPGA's und programmierst die als schieberegister und zwar 512BIT tief.


----------



## Der Maniac (27. Juni 2010)

Da bräuchte ich mal ne genauere Erlätuerung  Ich habe noch nicht mit solchen Schaltungen gearbeitet... Deswegen: Kein Plan davon^^

Ich hab mir auf Wikipedia mal durchgelesen wie diese Dinger funktionieren, aber wie soll ich die Ansprechen? Muss ich da dann noch ne komplette Platine zu löten? :/ Oder wie geht das?


----------



## rebel4life (27. Juni 2010)

How to build an 8x8x8 LED cube and control it with an Arduino

Es gibt Tausende Projekte.

Grober Ansatz: µC und Schieberegister.


----------



## Dr.-Ing. Ivo Robotnik (28. Juni 2010)

Der Maniac schrieb:


> Da bräuchte ich mal ne genauere Erlätuerung  Ich habe noch nicht mit solchen Schaltungen gearbeitet... Deswegen: Kein Plan davon^^
> 
> Ich hab mir auf Wikipedia mal durchgelesen wie diese Dinger funktionieren, aber wie soll ich die Ansprechen? Muss ich da dann noch ne komplette Platine zu löten? :/ Oder wie geht das?



Am besten du nimmst so einen FPGA von Altera.
Möglichst einen günstigen mit wenigen Gate Array.
Die sollen ziemlich einfach zu programmieren sein, in einer FUP ähnlichen sprache (UND, ODER und XOR usw. als Bausteine dargestellt). Ich habe selber zwar keine ahnung von den Altera FPGA, aber Freunden habe ich gehört, dass das sehr angenehm sein soll.

Um einen Schiebregister zu programmieren setzt du einfach einen JK-Flipflop hinter dem anderem, einen Takt auf Takeingang, seriellen Daten schiebst du in den 1J Eingang rein und an den Ausgängen kannst du die BITS abgreifen.

hier ist ein Bild davon

WWW.Netzmafia.de digitaltechnik/sr6.gif


schöne Grüße


----------



## rebel4life (28. Juni 2010)

Ich versteh nicht, wieso ihr alle FPGA nehmen wollt, wenn alle anderen simple Schieberegister nehmen.

http://www.alldatasheet.net/datasheet-pdf/pdf/23048/STMICROELECTRONICS/74164.html

http://www.reichelt.de/?;ACTION=3;L...wQARwAAA-PYN40413053f1af7544de3aa2fd32db48f79

http://such001.reichelt.de/?SID=286cL4eqwQARwAAA-PYN40413053f1af7544de3aa2fd32db48f79;ACTION=444

Die oberen beiden kann man wegfallen lassen. Man kann also über 30 Schieberegister zum Preis eines einzigen FPGAs kaufen!


----------



## Der Maniac (29. Juni 2010)

Ich hab das jetzt erstmal so Aufgebaut: (Warenkorb ftw)
reichelt elektronik - Der Techniksortimenter - OnlineShop für Elektronik, Netbooks, PC-Komponenten, Kabel, Bauteile, Software & Bücher - ISO 9001:2000 Zertifiziert

Die 60 IC's haben den sinn, das ich a) auf Sicherheit arbeite und b) auch nochw as anderes damit vorhabe^^

Die Vcc die ich an den IC's habe, ist das dann die Ausgangsspannung? also Vcc = +5V dann die Ausgänge auch +5V? Wie die Dinger funktionieren weiss ich 

Hab wohl das Wort schieberegister mit was anderem, komplizierterem Verbunden^^

Im Anhabg is noch ne Datei für das Programm ProfiDigilab 4.0 von Abacom, ich glaub da gibts auch ne Testversion von wer sich das mal angucken will!

Die Schaltung da ist nicht fertig und stellt erstmal nur die X und Y Ebene dar, da die Z-Ebene ja über die Masse gesteuert wird... Ansteuern möchte ich das ganze dann halt über das Arduino MEGA Board (Siehe Seite 1, letzter Post)

Ich denke, dass sollte so funktionieren oder?


----------



## rebel4life (29. Juni 2010)

Anscheinend soll der 74HC595 besser als der 164er sein, ich hab jetzt keine Lust das Datenblatt zu vergleichen, wird aber schon so sein.

FPGA macht höchstens bei einem RGB LED Cube Sinn und auch dann in der Regel nur wenn man keinen perfomanten Code schreibt. Soll jetzt nicht schlecht gemeint sein, es ist halt so, dass ein FPGA zwar rel. flexibel im Aufbau ist, aber immens viel kostet, da investier ich lieber ein paar Stunden in einen perfomanteren Code als 15€ in ein IC. 

Es gibt aber auch Anwendungen, da geht es nicht anderst, aber bei einem einfarbigen LED Würfel sollten normale Schieberegister durchaus reichen.


----------



## Dr.-Ing. Ivo Robotnik (29. Juni 2010)

Der Maniac schrieb:


> Ich hab das jetzt erstmal so Aufgebaut: (Warenkorb ftw)
> reichelt elektronik - Der Techniksortimenter - OnlineShop für Elektronik, Netbooks, PC-Komponenten, Kabel, Bauteile, Software & Bücher - ISO 9001:2000 Zertifiziert
> 
> Die 60 IC's haben den sinn, das ich a) auf Sicherheit arbeite und b) auch nochw as anderes damit vorhabe^^
> ...



Hast du mit dem CodevisionAVR Compiler programmiert?
Du hast nämlich nur die projekt datei geschickt.
Du solltest vielleicht die LED_Cube_IC.c datei anhang wählen.

schöne Grüße


----------



## dot (29. Juni 2010)

Der Maniac schrieb:


> ...



Bitte noch einmal pruefen, ob der der maximale Strom an den Ausgaengen + Imax der ICs fuer dein Vorhaben ausreichend ist.


----------



## Der Maniac (29. Juni 2010)

Jedes IC muss 4x 160mA abkönnen, läuft also auf 640 mA/IC raus, das passt wohl, und ansonsten werden größere genommen oder es werden nur 3 von 4 Gattern belegt...

@ Dr.-Ing. Ivo Robotnik: Ähhhm, da ist nichts kompiliert...^^ das würde dir nichts bringen, da ich keine LED's drin habe die ne Ausgabe zeigen könnten...

Es geht nur darum ein ungefähres Schaltbild zu haben, auch fehlt die Masse noch... Da stell ich mir nämlich die nächste Frage: 

Die IC's haben ja einmal VCC+ und GND, GND wird wahrscheinlich nur geschaltet wenn das AND-Gatter zu ist, das ist aber nicht der sinn der sache!? Muss ich da NAND-Gatter verwenden das die Masse geschaltet wird wenn ich die Gatter schalte? Also negiert?^^

Ist das verständlich so? xD

Falls das mit dem Strom nicht hinkommt, wie kann ich das denn am besten machen? Transistirschaltung? da bräuchte ich dann auch wieder nen Schaltplan zu, weil da bin ich iwie noch nicht durchgestiegen.... Ansonsten würde ich Relais nehmen, is zwar teurer & größer, aber für mich einfacher...^^

mfg, Maniac


----------



## rebel4life (29. Juni 2010)

Man setzt heutzutage aus Energiespargründen auf FETs, sind zwar langsamer als Transistoren, dafür lassen sie sich leistungslos steuern.


----------

